# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Удобный Интернет: byfly представляет услугу доступа к сети Интернет 2G/3G

## ByFly

Интернет от byfly стал еще удобнее - byflyпредставляет новую услугу доступа к сети Интернет на базе сетей *2**G**/3**G*.

	Для того чтобы воспользоваться *услугой доступа к сети Интернет на базе сетей 2G/3G*, абоненту необходимо обратиться в один из сервисных центров города Минска и заключить договор на услугу (о расширении точек подключения для абонентов всей территории Республики Беларусь будет предварительно сообщено).
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

